# DIY Sharpening Pond



## TheLimpWhisk (Aug 11, 2017)

Wanted to see if any of you crafty fellows have created a makeshift basin with a sink bridge in it that can be made for less than that of a purpose built one. Obviously, the containers is very easy to get hold of, but would like to hear suggestions of specific ones people use anyway.
Then with the bridge, what did you use to make it, or what did you customise to make it work as a sink bridge. Points for people who give answers that don't involve owning much more that a tube of glue. 

Let me see how inventive you guys are. 

Nick


----------



## Mute-on (Aug 11, 2017)

I'm afraid you'll need a hand saw at the very least ... or a timber merchant who can cut a piece to length plus a couple of short blocks to use as stops.

Position the blocks on the bottom of your length of timber (I used oak) such that they sit tightly inside either edge of your (purchased) rectangular container.

On the top of your length of timber, position another block as a stop for the far end of your stone.

Glue and clamp the blocks in place (I glued and screwed, but I have a drill and screwdriver).

Lacquer the finished timber stone support, drop a piece of wet dishcloth on top to stop your stone slipping sideways, et voila!

Cheers

J


----------



## natto (Aug 12, 2017)

I put a log over the sink and stack stones to a comfortable height. Wet paper towels prevent slipping.


----------



## TheLimpWhisk (Aug 12, 2017)

Mute-on said:


> I'm afraid you'll need a hand saw at the very least ... or a timber merchant who can cut a piece to length plus a couple of short blocks to use as stops.
> 
> Position the blocks on the bottom of your length of timber (I used oak) such that they sit tightly inside either edge of your (purchased) rectangular container.
> 
> ...



I had something along those lines in mind. Wanted to see if anyone got creative with it, but this seems like the simple and effective solution.


----------



## DSChief (Aug 12, 2017)

Plastic tub, & a bit of plywood. 3 or 4 coats of urethane :


----------



## Razor (Aug 12, 2017)

This


----------



## Razor (Aug 12, 2017)

natto said:


> I put a log over the sink and stack stones to a comfortable height. Wet paper towels prevent slipping.



This


----------



## killerfrenzi (Aug 14, 2017)

DSChief said:


> Plastic tub, & a bit of plywood. 3 or 4 coats of urethane :



Isn't that setup prone to slipping? Or I should have to be apply that much pressure when I sharpen.

I'm interested in making something like that though.


----------



## TurboScooter (Aug 14, 2017)

killerfrenzi said:


> Isn't that setup prone to slipping? Or I should have to be apply that much pressure when I sharpen.
> 
> I'm interested in making something like that though.



Are you talking about the tub sliding on the counter or something else?

If it's the tub sliding on the counter it looks to have some anti slip shelf liner or something similar. I put the same stuff under my cutting board instead of a damp towel and it never moves; the stuff is really useful to have around for all kinds of purposes. Grab it to break open super tight jar lids too.


----------



## DSChief (Aug 14, 2017)

The black stuff is shelf liner, you can also put a small strip under the stone holder if needed.


----------



## TheLimpWhisk (Aug 14, 2017)

Also, if you are using a deep tray with lots of water in, the weight of this stops the tray slipping.


----------



## natto (Aug 15, 2017)

TheLimpWhisk said:


> Also, if you are using a deep tray with lots of water in, the weight of this stops the tray slipping.



Put a wet towel under the tray or you may become wet!


----------



## Razor (Aug 15, 2017)

My concern with this kind of setup vs running water is that particles from previous lower grit stones can contaminate later finer grit stones. I always make sure I wash the stone knife and my hands to avoid this issue. A couple of 300 grit particles can ruin a 4000 polish. Maybe less of an issue with knives than a razor to your face, but ...


----------



## brooksie967 (Aug 27, 2017)

Not mine but amazing: http://www.popularwoodworking.com/articleindex/sharpening-pond


----------



## brooksie967 (Aug 27, 2017)

Google "dedicated sharpening station"


----------

